# [Regular Season Game 67] Houston Rockets at Charlotte Bobcats



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(42-24)/(28-36)*


When/Where:
*Friday, March 13, 7:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Felton / Bell / Wallace / Diaw / Okafor*


_*Preview*_


> After a sloppy performance in a loss to the top team in the Western Conference, the Houston Rockets look to bounce back against an opponent they've dominated.
> 
> The Rockets try to beat the Charlotte Bobcats for a seventh consecutive time when the teams meet at Time Warner Cable Arena on Friday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets need this game,and will be a tough one.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I like the Bobcats, but not when they play us. I remember last year around this time they almost ended our streak. 

Gotta win this though to keep that playoff positioning.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

With 2 games of EPIC PROPORTIONS(SA/NO) following this game, we must win this game at all costs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Stupid TV timeouts. You can tell the Rockets didnt want that.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That was a clean charge by hayes


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Bench > Starters in terms of energy and offensive.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yao and Wafer are the only one having a solid game.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

When AB is running the show, Yao rarely gets shots.
AB isn't a pure PG, also no D.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

RA should put Yao and Scola or Landry in to play with Lowry more.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

AB please NO 3.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Good work scola.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yao is playing Okafor great tonight.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

close game we got here. not our best shooting night though


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yao needs more touches.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> close game we got here. not our best shooting night though


our FG is more than 50%, but our D is sucks.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yao 7-8
Scola 6-8
AB 3-10
Artest 2-9

What the F**K.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i like lowry


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

mtlk said:


> our FG is more than 50%, but our D is sucks.


never would have guessed. the game looks a lot worse then the stats show.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ron is falling apart


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

cant be the rockets unless they turnover the ball and suck in the 4th.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

4th, Here we go again.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Turnover show is on now.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Why are they so scared to shoot in 4TH.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I love Kyle Lowry.
Take ab out,We will win.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

HUGE shane by 3.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Y. Ming for 3.:yay:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Y. Ming SECRET WEAPON IS 3P.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Please take AB *OUT*.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Ron is out of control.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What a ridiculous call on Yao before. The ref was right next to them as well, and he still fell for the flop.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Unbelievable WE WIN, I'm speachless.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I heard Yao made a 3..... IS THAT TRUE?!?!?!

I missed the whole game excpet those last 5 seconds


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I hate that Artest made those two big plays at the end. Now he's going to think that he played all right, when in reality he almost lost us the game with his selfish play.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Couldn't find a stream for this game and had to listen to a radio feed. Sounds like Ron won the game for us in the end. That was make up for nearly blowing another game. Yao hits a 3.... somebody upload a video please.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Sounds like Ron won the game for us in the end. That was make up for nearly blowing another game.


He nearly blew this one, overdribbling and trying to take everyone on by himself. Near the end Yao had Okafor sealed, but Ron did his Steve Francis Routine before Wallace ran into Yao and flopped to the ground and an offensive foul was called. I really hope this isn't the way Artest is going to play the rest of the season.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We look terrible at the end of games, btw. You can see the panic. Battier made a moronic telegraphed post entry pass to Yao that was nearly stolen. Okafor had his arm out directly in the path of where the ball would go if Battier passed it from where he was, but Shane made the pass anyway. We need composure.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Video of Yao's 3 please.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msnpszyNnEE


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

....in the clutch too lol. EPIC WIN!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey ill take this win. It was a nerve racking game. But damn ill take it.

And Yao for 3 was just awesome


----------

